# How to get rid of Yahoo Search?



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

Suddenly when I 'Control click' a new tab in Firefox I am getting a Yahoo search page instead of Google.
I've checked Tools >Options and about:config for yahoo signs but can't find any.

Can anyone suggest how to get rid of the Yahoo link please?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

In about:config, look at the value for *browser.search.defaultenginename*.
Also check *browser.search.order.1*.

T.


----------



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

I've done both of those - but still no luck.
It only happens when I control click the plus sign at the top of Firefox pages, anything else (new page, click home icon) all bring up Google.

What else?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Is this what you hold Ctrl and click on?









What happens if you just click without holding Ctrl?

Do you have Yahoo toolbar installed?


----------



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

What happens if you just click without holding Ctrl?.............. I get Yahoo

Do you have Yahoo toolbar installed?...............No


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Basils57 said:


> Suddenly when I 'Control click' a new tab in Firefox I am getting a Yahoo search page instead of Google.
> I've checked Tools >Options and about:config for yahoo signs but can't find any.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get rid of the Yahoo link please?


this may not be of help but have you got Google set as your main search engine? top right of FF there's a drop down menu where you can change this


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you have a Yahoo plug-in? Tools>Add-ons>Plug-ins

Also, you said you have NO Yahoo entries in about:config? You typed Yahoo in the filter bar?


----------



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Dottty - yes, Google is my main search engine.

Throoper - No, I don't have any Yahoo plug ins; Also I was wrong, typing Yahoo into the filter bar produces the following Preference Names with values shown:-

gecko.handlerService.schemes.mailto.0.uriTemplate
Value = http://compose.mail.yahoo.com/?To=%s

gecko.handlerService.schemes.mailto.0.name;
Value =Yahoo! Mail

browser.search.param.yahoo-fr-ja;
Value =mozff

browser.search.param.yahoo-fr-cjkt;
Value =moz35

browser.search.param.yahoo-fr;
Value =moz35

browser.search.order.2;
Value =Yahoo

browser.contentHandlers.types.1.uri;
Value =http://add.my.yahoo.com/rss?url=%s

browser.contentHandlers.types.1.title;
Value =My Yahoo

Does this provide any clues?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Those are normal and should all be listed as default.
You could try removing the Yahoo search plug-in.

Click the Search bar>Manage Search Engines>Select Yahoo>Remove button.

or

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins and, with FF closed, delete the Yahoo.xml and the Yahoo.src files.


----------



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

I think I've sorted it - I went to control panel/add-delete programs and deleted "net assistant for Mozilla". The extension disappeared and so did Yahoo. 

Only problem now is - when I open a new tab it is blank, how do I 'reload' Google?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I thought it would be a third-party program or extension causing it.

The "Blank" is the Firefox default for new tabs.
If Google is your homepage, just click the home button to load it in the new tab.
Or you can use a bookmark for Google if it's not your homepage.
Alternatively, just middle click the Home button or bookmark to open that in a new tab.

There are a couple extensions that will do that automatically for you.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2221/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/777/

The first one lets you set any page as default for new tabs, while the second only does the Homepage.


----------



## Basils57 (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorted! 
Thanks for all of your help throoper.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

